
Make JavaScript Universal by Compiling It: WASM, Arduino, Raspberry, Smartphone - seraum
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/adrien-thierry/nectarjs-compile-javascript-for-and-from-any-devic
======
gus_massa
Takeaway from a previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13938832](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13938832)
(36 points, 1 day ago, 28 comments)

About the benchmark:

> _That the C code is compiled with "gcc -O7" tells me just about everything I
> need to know about the soundness of these experiments._ [...]

About the alpha test:

* It's weird that they disable the alpha [https://github.com/seraum/nectarjs/issues/1](https://github.com/seraum/nectarjs/issues/1)

* It failed to compile some code, like
    
    
      var hello = {foo: "Hello, world!"};
      console.log(hello["foo"]);

~~~
seraum
Hi,

as explained with another dev, "gcc -O7" its because I previously been trolled
with "gcc -O3" vs others optimizations, so, as -O7 == -O3, I don't care

There is no alpha yet, but there was a closed tests session with a few people.
It's explained on the KS campaign

As explained, we are finishing objects and ES5 standard, so your code doesn't
compile, but this one does :

var hello = {foo: "Hello, world!"}; console.log(hello.foo);

If NetcarJS was finished, we wouldn't have to launch a KS campaign

------
nojvek
Compiler as a service. Are you hired by the NSA to inject sniffing code in
every binary ever compiled?

I'm gonna be very surprised if this even gets funded.

------
pimterry
The tech sounds great, but compiler-as-a-service? No way.

------
barbierosey
Looks cool

